# I got a Nudge



## Rays (Mar 8, 2014)

I got a reminder to come stick my two bob's worth here on this forum seems its been a while.

Yes it has no I have not been  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I have been 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 trying to finish off projects started in 2010 which have been mostly woodwork. 
Still things do crop up and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My main projects are two spinning wheels wooden ones a restoration which is getting closer of an approx 200 yr old Hebrides (the state it was in) and a copy for LOML. 

I  am happy to say the ML7 has got some use and hasn't sat iidle, some  minor fix it jobs which needed doing to other things and some repairs  overhaul to the 3 jaw chuck.

Christmas, many Birthdays, some stupid old fella did strain his shoulder it did slow him down but not knocking him out totally.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I  will be back honest with news of metal work so till then I do browse  from over the fence and through FB which for some reason they won't  allow me to comment on there when its posted.

Ray


----------



## goldstar31 (Mar 9, 2014)

Ray,
         What an interesting change to read of someone who can increase the versatility of 'The King of Tools'

 Thanks for the Memory

 Norman


----------



## Rays (Jun 12, 2014)

goldstar31 said:


> Ray,
> What an interesting change to read of someone who can increase the versatility of 'The King of Tools'
> 
> Thanks for the Memory
> ...



Thanks Norman sorry I haven't replied sooner. Not sure but I think you have the wrong end of the stick "King of Tools"? I only use the Myford to turn metal n plastics not wood.
I have two wood lathes a Nova 3000 and Jet Mini VS.

Well the Restoration is done and handed over and alone with that happening we had some glorious sunny days in late May which allowed me to spray and finish a few wood turned items as well clearing more room in my workshop.

I have begun making 2 V-Blocks once these are done I'll post them in appropriate section.

The winter has hit here and often it doesn't warm up to 15C till after 10am for me this causes chills in legs and spine. even though dressed warmly and have shed door closed and small fan heater on brrrrrrrrr. 


Now its full steam when weather permits on the copy of the Restored spinning wheel for LOML.

Ray


----------



## philthorn (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi Ray,
like you I got a reminder to see how things are going and I then realised that I haven't even done my first post yet.
I was just wondering how the 'V' blocks are going.

Phil


----------



## Rays (Aug 16, 2014)

Phil  No progress as yet on the V-blocks. Part of this problem is limited resources in ways of setting up to machine/mill the V's of the block using the Myford and Myford vertical mill with what I have. The mill travel is 80mm the block is 120mm long. I can use the cross travel no problem its setting up and clamping it in place with what I have. I intend cutting the waste of the V out with 4x6 in vertical mode then finish by milling.

I have a number of ideas and many suggestions which I am looking at using.

I almost scooped the pool a mate dropped around with a NEWS Vice. His boss had had it in the cupboard at work or 10 yrs never used. Ken and his boss have said they can use the Bridgeport if and when I have had enough of trying to do this at home. My aim is to utilise what I have at hand as though I am doing this for the first time and no one has ever made a V-block before if you know what i mean. I am stubborn yet like the challenge.

It wouldn't fit the ML7 no matter what I tried if it had it was mine . If it had the V's would have been finished by now and block cut in 1/2 to give me two.

I have attached photos of the blocks mounted while cutting the clamp rebate.



I have been doing more wood turning a little on the LOML's spinning wheel and a few other things.

As I mentioned winter this year has been cold as mostly wind off the south alps so days in the workshop have been limited time wise. Cold's flu's and at last this weekend rain (yippee) spring is here.


----------



## Rays (Aug 19, 2014)

First full day in garage and I got the V's rough (and I do mean rough) cut used the 4x6 in vertical.

I am going to be aching tomorrow for sure.


----------



## philthorn (Aug 19, 2014)

Very nice Ray, great lateral thinking on the setup.
You 'have' to buy a shaper then sit back and be mesmerised like most shaper owners . They are fantastic for this sort of work.

Phil


----------



## Rays (Aug 19, 2014)

philthorn said:


> Very nice Ray, great lateral thinking on the setup.
> You 'have' to buy a shaper then sit back and be mesmerised like most shaper owners . They are fantastic for this sort of work.
> 
> Phil



Thanks Phil attacking this from a purely amature apprentice mode is hard when I know and have people around me with all the right gear offering to take over at any stage.

Phil last shaper I used was at school made my scribing block which I still have and use. The motion and sound is heaven.

A woodies club come mens shed was given some machines in the lot were 3 Douglas shapers one had all the addition gear one would love to have with them. The then president had no idea of such a valuable bit of kit just kept two lathes one for himself.:wall: He rang me and sent photos of after he had ok'd for them to go elsewhere, the other members  not happy so much so he no longer holds a position in the club.


----------



## philthorn (Aug 21, 2014)

Rays said:


> A woodies club come mens shed was given some machines in the lot were 3 Douglas shapers one had all the addition gear one would love to have with them. The then president had no idea of such a valuable bit of kit just kept two lathes one for himself.:wall:


Hi Ray,
that's probably the worst news I have heard...ever!
I'm surprised taking away his position was all that happened 
By the way, the 'V' blocks are coming along nicely especially with the limited gear you have.

Phil


----------



## Rays (Aug 22, 2014)

Thanks Phil now for the setting up to clean them up and finish them won't be today tho.


----------

